# checkpoint 5400 7.4 V LIPO



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*well i finally got to run mine last night after having it for a bit , ran it in practice , peaked it then ran two heats of 4 min oval truck, repeaked it and ran it for the main..., seemed stronger as the night went on , motor ran cool and it was like 88 humid degrees out , any other input from anyone *


----------



## Leonard (Jan 16, 2007)

had one for months and love it. No problems.


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Good to hear all went well Dave. I hope we can run them this winter. (either on carpet or dirt!).


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*thanks Razzzzzzzzzzzz*

Thanks Razoo , i like what i felt and saw with the speed etc, truck was slighty looser i think because of the 3-4 oz lighter . I used my lipo sack , never went above 5.0 amps and all was good . We had 9 trucks this week and i heard maybe two more next week so maybe that class is on a comeback. .....................Larooooooooooooo


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

I've been thinking about putting the BL in my T4 and picking up a Lipo just to play with in my backyard. I'll have to send my Turbo 35 to CE for the conversion first though.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Razzz i could'nt get my Turbo to charge my lipo , i think it was because i did'nt have the correct balancer to make it work. i ended up with Checkpoint charger, works great , balancer plugs in to charger abd leads go to pak . Now i have to figure out how to bolt my Lipo in my EDM safely .....project for the week.....................laroooooooo*


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

disruptor10 said:


> *Razzz i could'nt get my Turbo to charge my lipo , i think it was because i did'nt have the correct balancer to make it work. i ended up with Checkpoint charger, works great , balancer plugs in to charger abd leads go to pak . Now i have to figure out how to bolt my Lipo in my EDM safely .....project for the week.....................laroooooooo*


Dave what balancer do you have pluged into the check point i take it is a 10/30 charger . thanks Ken


----------



## pup1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

isruptor, go o walmart and get the 5' roll of velcro from the fabric dept. cover one side of the battery and the tray. It won't come out. I have 3 terminators with open trays and have yet to have one come out, let alone come loose. Don't pull on the wires to remove the batter, it sticks in the car too hard for that.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*thanks guys*

[edited] Please read our TOS notice at the top of the page.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Please read our TOS notice at the top of the page.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*Sorry Hank*

*Sorry Hank i got carried away , the thing was so fast like i had never driven anything that fast before , exciting ..........dave l*


----------



## chris arnold (Mar 20, 2006)

i use the checkpoint balancer. it can be used either as a chargethrough or you can use it to discharge balance.


----------



## JustaG3 (Mar 26, 2008)

I also have the check point balancer and the 5400 lipo,,,,,, great stuff,, the lipo is nice and STRONG would recommend to anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*4900*

*anyone tried the new 4900 yet ?*


----------

